
Embed an entire webpage within the URL itself - shoeblade
https://www.4qr.xyz
======
shoeblade
some examples at [https://www.4qr.xyz/gallery/](https://www.4qr.xyz/gallery/)

~~~
shoeblade
Or, what a little code art encoded looks like:
[https://4qr.xyz/c/?eJwtUl2P2jAQ_CtppIoYQpKjd6c7HPMAqtR7aFW1g...](https://4qr.xyz/c/?eJwtUl2P2jAQ_CtppIoYQpKjd6c7HPMAqtR7aFW1ggI5LhjHSZwaJzgm4TO_vQ70xd6dXY1mZ9f_1O-nShVD1yWP2DkcT-7jj9eXQb8_8kt15HS0yaPjucBRxEQyNDy4xTJhYujBK8GiwqVxrlmk0uGD532GKWVJqm7x1XfvBH7LYGwSkvNcog3H5O_IV0zpEubbvFQGNgiThFPfvcP-f2YWITMyR757z7UiIlmhRiHqlFS9CUVlhbllzkz7i-d5AM4u2-YcVijKyX5LhXISqr5y2obj41tkvXei9w6wKarayiTXDAel0UELw8pJpygtvk2XlaNnmqO6-KO_5UXuJBZRPrteyC7meS6toDt4egbwur6NY8LTL0qU5dmeXdspgLFuCQ_IgwdfW-F53QAeeugBnEOBAluhoJu6L3aJSGOPUd0N7AlK9Rujjw_SZBuqDf6J502GJbHG9sRWmvi5K-wY85KCjPC8pG3Dasz3EqU9Bdcy2eCF7TlPwFxNbk6bGloAra2B12tjgUu8F0SxXBgn6sSM811zllTtpTC-47lToJrpIWuHCUFlBqmzPv1uF4jMsMLS0Mp6pm32VlmZYt0XyGbZ9ZzXV7iwzF7cM-
cqnW0bOL2dQOfmATOYMBLUmc7mi2Ww-
gjXWbE7XZoOqJlKrdApC86UlQRsBUCIspwJq8gLCwBI282GQB_Rfee-257R6B-JPOjU)

------
retox
Cause my Palemoon to go unresponsive

